# Catfish



## TxSaltWaterCowboy (Aug 10, 2010)

Im new to the area, and was wondering if there is any stocked catfish ponds in the area of pensacola or if there is a good place where I can surely bring in some catfish...thanks.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f40/farm-raised-catfish-report-40619/

http://www.stevesfarm.net/


----------



## Ronman (Sep 18, 2010)

Not too far away from P'cola are Hurricane Lake , Lake Stone , and Bear Lake .All stocked with catfish with a bag limit of 6. I like to fish them at night during the summer and do quite well.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

A couple of weeks ago I went with a friend to Steves Farm in Walnut Hill. Got there at high noon. Hot as heck but they had a couple of canopies to sit under. Fishing was slow as expected that time of day but we got all we wanted in 2 1/2 hours. Ended up with 57 pounds. Friend was doing a fishfry for friends and wanted to go catch them. I caught the largest fresh water fish I have evern caught, about a 10 - 12 pounder. 

Sort of like shooting fish in a barrell but you don't have to keep every one you catch. Pick what you want but keep any that are injured. 

This is a first class operation.


----------



## Ronman (Sep 18, 2010)

That's good information.Thanks !


----------

